# Drunk Baby Trashes Bar (video)



## Precarious (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## cuervo (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Katnapper (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't she a little young to be stuffing her bra?


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2011)

That's so fake. I can see the strings.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> That's so fake. I can see the strings.


Ha-ha! :lol:


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I could get wasted on apple juice like her. lol :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually, this might be a genuine movie. It looks very much like one of those "health and safety" flicks put out by the RACD (British Army chaplains, among other names) warning us hapless sods about the dangers of drinking in Kenyan bars where the beer is/was 18% proof. The strings were to help a worse-for wear soldier to remain standing until the RMPs (red caps) arrived. "Nahthenwasallthis'ere?"


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Ha-ha! :lol:


That was sarcasm.

Strange vid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 19, 2011)

Not quite sure about it, some moron with to much time on their hands perhaps


----------



## Precarious (Feb 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Not quite sure about it, some moron with to much time on their hands perhaps


It's from a short film and it's hilarious!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 22, 2011)

Too funny.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 22, 2011)

@ Phill:

:lol:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> That was sarcasm.
> 
> Strange vid.


That's really funny! :lol: Babies are hillarious! :lol: 

Obviously it was sarcasm...


----------

